# weepy eyes??



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm guessing someone may have asked this before but I thought I would anyway. Both my boys have had problems with weepy eyes. Stitch is pretty bad his eyes are always wet anyone know of anything that might help? I usually just clean them with cooled boiled water on cotton wool to prevent staining.


Sarah


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'd heard one cause of that is eyelashes hitting their eyes - and some have to have surgery to correct them.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

roxy has the same problem too, i know that they are prone to it because they are so close to the ground and dust etc. But bellas eyes are always completely clear. Maybe its allergies... i would like to know more too


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

I was told that they are prone to watery eyes. Marcus doesn't usually have watery eyes but lots of eye boogers :?


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i think bobo has weepy eyes too =/
great thread. i would love to know more.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, I asked the vet as I was concerned about Ivy's weepy eyes and the vet said as long as the fluid is clear its nothing to worry about and chihuahuas are prone to it.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson too has weepy eyes, i clean them every day with pretty eyes stain remover or warm water. the vet says they are fine.

i tell tyson its cos he has googly eyes


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Protruding eyes was what the vet called them. That doesn't sound as cute as googly eyes though!!!:lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> Protruding eyes was what the vet called them. That doesn't sound as cute as googly eyes though!!!


tyson doesnt think its funny! :wink: i do tho :lol: :lol: he gets very upset when i tease him about his googly eyes


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Chis are prone to this because of the large size of their eyes. It is not usually anything to do with the lashes touching the eyes, although some breeds are prone to that, especially Labradors and Cocker Spaniels. My vet said that excessive tearing in Chis is not a health issue, it's just typical of the breed.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> tyson doesnt think its funny! :wink: i do tho :lol: :lol: he gets very upset when i tease him about his googly eyes



lol so does my Fizzy D & when I get the eye cleaner he runs away REALLY fast :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> lol so does my Fizzy D & when I get the eye cleaner he runs away REALLY fast


 :lol: fizzy is funny! tyson hasnt learnt he can run yet he just trys to eat the cotton wool! :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

what does everyone use to clean their chi's eyes? I wanna know what works best


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel has them too occasionally. Some days more than others. Don't know if it is air quality or what. I usually just wipe them when I see they are getting really wet and she is fine.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I use Tear-um , by mark and chappell ... seems to work well & 
remove the stains .. when he was very little I just used baby wipes


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I use pretty eyes lotion by shaws, seems to work well


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I have started to use Four Paws Crystal Eyes. And its pretty good, i put it on him everyday and his tear stains are practically gone. But i guess its just prone to the breed.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

My vet refered to it as poodle eye lol. Dont ask me why. I think it probably has something to do with portuding eyes and tear ducts.


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> Yes, I asked the vet as I was concerned about Ivy's weepy eyes and the vet said as long as the fluid is clear its nothing to worry about and chihuahuas are prone to it.


My vet told me the exact same thing. I usually just use a cotton pad and wipe it off, occasionally with water. Excellent topic btw.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

seems like wiping bobo's eyes with my fingers whenever they're wet, works better than baby wipes!..lol


----------



## Marta (Aug 15, 2005)

Waldo also has tearing eyes. It seems worse when he is out in the bright sunshine.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Every chi I have ever had has had watery eyes. My vet tells me that it is just something that the chi breed normally has, and as long as it is a clear liquid and the eyes look healthy, it is nothing to be concerned about.

I just use a cotton square moist with warm water to clean Jazzy's eyes. I don't have to worry about the tear stains as they don't show on her sable face with black mask. Strange - she is an absolute bear when we trim her nails and the hair on the pads of her feet, but she really likes to have her eyes cleaned. As soon as she sees me dampening the pad, she comes running and just stands there patiently while I clean them.


----------



## Ouida (May 15, 2004)

*watery eyes*

My vet said it was allergies to the grass etc. It is better in the winter.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

GaDGET had weepy eyes when he was about 3 to 4 months old... I was always wiping themm... It seems he goes through times where they are dry and thent here are times when they are wet..... but they haven't been weepy for a few months now...


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

all my chi's have always had tear marks/watery eyes. lillo's is really bad i used to clean them 3 times a day, now ive gotten lazy and leave them alone. so we get teased by my friends all the time that he has panda eyes  he hates the eye wipes i think they sting his eyes so i just put him under the tap and wash them withloads of water, he doesnt mind that. if you find something good in the uk let me know


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> . if you find something good in the uk let me know


I use Tear-um , by mark and chappell ... I think it works great and does take the stains away ( fizzys are now gone  ) 

( Kirby is a happy boy as no tear stains as he has a black face  )


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

do you sell it in your pet shop? i'll have to get some when we finally make it in to see you guys! xxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I sure do  Hope to see you soon


----------



## Cecilia (Jul 22, 2005)

:wave: All my Chi's have had teary eyes. They tear up more when they get scolded or when I've been gone and come back home. :lol:


----------

